# Trying to decipher my towing capacity



## shane kelley (Apr 12, 2018)

Can someone help me i'm super confused by the towing capacity so many different types of numbers. I have a 2012  jeep grand cherokee laredo and it says the towing capacity is 5000 lbs i was going to install a hitch which has a tongue weight 500 lbs but someone said that the cargo like my and the passenger in the vehicle is a different weight rating and doesn't count towards the towing capacity can someone tell me the what type of travel trailer I can tow e.g. dry trailer weight & tongue weight and the difference between weight distribution type hitch. Yeah i'm asking for a lot I know I'm sorry. I'll attach pictures of the numbers on my suv. You are amazing!


----------



## packnrat (Apr 20, 2018)

look for (gcvw, gvw) or like that,
this number is the max your truck and trailer combined can weigh in at.

toung weight is not a facter here.
toung weight is how much weight your trailer will load up on the hitch.
i for the math to know how much toung weight you must have - out of total traile weight.
but figure 60-70% of trailer weight 
( including ALL "other" items loaded).
forward of the (one axel, center point of two axles).
do not let you jerp sit nose high.
EVERYTHING must be level. get tires rated for said weight also


----------



## terryna (Apr 22, 2018)

subscribed, this seems like a very interesting thread


----------



## packnrat (Apr 22, 2018)

would been better if my fat fingers hit the corect keys, or i had caught my tyop's


----------



## vuhoamarket79 (Jul 4, 2018)

Cho em đăng ké em cần sang quán này: Do quán không có người quản lý nên cần sang lại quán cafe năm ngay khu nhiều cty văn phòng trường học, 
 Ngang quán 4,5m dài chưa xác định

Hiện tại quán có làm truyền thông khá rộng và ký hợp đồng với foody để bán hàng, khách chủ yếu mang đi và đặt hàng qua app 
 lượng order rất khủng

Giá sang bao gồm tất cả những thứ trong quán trừ nguyên liệu ( một số thứ còn bảo hành) giá sang 200tr bao gồm hai tháng tiền cọc 32tr giấy tờ đăng ký đầy đủ( giấy phép đăng ký cty TNHH)

Địa chỉ: 27bis mai thi lựu q1
 Liên hệ 093bốn-chính34291(huyền)


----------



## SCcamper (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm sure your Cherokee can tow the 5000# as advertised. However, I doubt you can do it without exceeding the Cherokee's GVWR. Like any other tow vehicle you must be able to keep it under GVWR. Cargo capacity is its problem.

Simple definition of GVWR:  *GVWR* is the total combined weight of the vehicle, including all passengers, fuel, fluids and *cargo*. *GVWR* is engineered in when the vehicle is manufactured and remains constant, regardless of what you tow. (Your physical hitch and the added tongue weight is CARGO).


----------

